

Django 1.1 is out - mtrichardson
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.1/

======
mtrichardson
Download URL: <http://www.djangoproject.com/download/1.1/tarball/>

~~~
shabda
And the weblog entry.
<http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2009/jul/29/1-point-1/>

------
jokull
Model validation and multi-db will hopefully be in the 1.2 release. At which
point I wonder how the Django ORM stacks up against SQLAlchemy.

~~~
chairface
The big thing for me that's missing from Django's ORM is being able to map a
model to an arbitrary select. It offers so much flexibility.

~~~
bretthoerner
Can you give an example of what you mean?

~~~
kingkilr
I think what he wants is instead of defining a table that a model maps to he
could also just definea SQL query to select from. This is somewhat possible
with Django 1.1 if you use a DB level view and unmanaged models.

------
forsaken

        And that's the way it is.
    

Gotta love the journalism history of the framework coming through :)

